# Why does my GRR-RIPPER not grip?



## WhiskeyCreek (Mar 30, 2015)

I have recently bought a micro jig gripper for small cuts on the table saw and re-sawing. It was not a cheap push block and not first on my list, but I like my fingers and want to be as safe as I can. The system works well and will keep you very safe, but mine does not seem to grip. It seems to slip forward on the wood when I am pushing a piece through the table saw. If I push down hard with both hands on the back end it seems to work but that shifts my weight and creates a very unsafe working position. I have tried cleaning off the saw dust every time and changing where I put pressure on the block and nothing has worked. I shouldn't have to work extra hard for a push block to push. Has anybody else found this about the gripper? Does anybody know of a way to make my gripper grip?


----------



## Woodendeavor (Apr 7, 2011)

Do you have a hard time feeding stock through with out the gripper? It sounds to me like you need to work on the saw table


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

clean the gipper surfaces with lacquer thinner and they make a little block that fits on the rear of the Gripper that will drop down and catrch the rear of the wood to help push thru. and wax your table.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Maybe wax the table?


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

Asothers have said what your grippers with cleaner also make sure you have no dust on your wood. If you're stillhaving problems make sure your tables waxed good luck.


----------



## TimberMagic (Mar 4, 2015)

I've found that some woods, like oak, need a little extra "push". Use the sacrificial push plate that mounts on the back of the GRR-Ripper.

I've only washed the pads with soapy water. I'd be wary about using a strong solvent like lacquer thinner, without checking the manual. It might melt the material. I think they recommend rubbing alcohol or soapy water, I just do not recall, since soapy water has always worked for me.


----------



## csnyderdvm (Aug 21, 2013)

yes, they make "gravity heels" now that are more replaceable pieces of the same yellow, high density plastic. the heels are spring loaded and drop down and can be secured in place. One package buys you 6 (I think) and they market them in the way that you can use them as sacrificial pieces for router table pieces and all. I've only had limited time with mine but I like them as the alternative to using the push block with the auto drop down anti-gravity heels that aren't replaceable.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

When the plastic tabs in the back wear down I make em out of plywood.


----------

